# Matts 60L Jungle Edge (update 27/09/09)



## mattyc (29 Jun 2009)

This scape has been taken down and a new scape is now in this tank, http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=9138


i have decided to put a journal togeather of my first real try at a planted tank. 

I have had the tank for 6 months and neaver realy did a scape, it had lots of plants in it (and algie  ) but it was just a jungle. 

ok the set up of the tank is a Aqua one horison 60 which came with a light heater and filter.
the filter got thrown in the bin and i put a Fluval 205 680 l/h external filter on the tank.
next i put in the substrate ADA aqua soil i also played around with the look of the tank and eventialy settled on this, 






in the tank is a big peace of redmoor root and TGM blue stone. 
Next i ordered my plants again from TGM the plants i used are, 
Cryptocoryne undulata
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Juncus repens
Vallisneria nana

the plants arrived so i split them down ready for planting. 





Most of the plants in the tank and just the HCto plant which i split into individual plantlets. 






after planting all the plants which took me over 5 hours (bloody HC  ) and filling the tank with water i left the tank 2 days then put my fish in. 






the tank has a fermenting co2 kit on it and am doasing with tropica plant nutrition at 0.9ml per day.
I want to put a FE CO2 system on the tank just waiting to get paid so i can buy all the stuff!

i just hope it grows well.

I am getting a bit of crypt melt now after 4 days am just hoping that they recover quickley and get their roots down.

Thanks For looking Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

That's a great start Matt!  Really like the triangle composition, and when that HC fills in, it'll look awesome!  I'd be a bit worried about using fermentation CO2, but it should be great if you get your FE setup sorted out!  It might be worth looking at Easy Carbo, or an equivelant liquid carbon source to help things along 

What light unit is that?  Looks like an AquaOne luminaire from the pic.  Is it a power compact?

I fixed your image links for you by the way   You might want to consider re-sizing the images as they're quite large, and I know some on the forums might have problems loading them (Paulo   )


----------



## mattyc (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

i have got easy carbo will start adding a bit in with the ferts how much should i add would 1ml a day be good?
Thanks im glad you like my tank   
Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

I'm not sure on the dosage off the top of my head, but I seem to remember it states 1ml for every 50 litres daily.  I'd say you'd be fine with 2 - 3ml daily, unless you have any shrimp in the tank which can be affected if you overdose EasyCarbo or any other liquid carbon source.


----------



## mattyc (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

The light is a aqua one luminair which came with the tank is a 24w compact t4 light unit. can i leave the co2 on over night? i have shrimp in the tank so i need to keep the easycarbo doasage down a bit so i dont kill them!!


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

If you're using yeast, then that's pretty much 24/7 (atleast, it is the 3 days or so it's producing CO2).  When you get your CO2 kit, I'd get a solenoid if you can which when attached to a timer will turn your CO2 off over night.  This will save you CO2 as it's not needed during lights off.

See the CO2 forum or tutorials section for some more info


----------



## Goodygumdrops (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

That looks great,think it'll look fantastic when grown in,I like a bit of space,gives a nice clean look which makes the denser planting areas look lush.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Im loving that wood!

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Very nice Matt.


----------



## mattyc (30 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Thanks guys am glad you like it as much as i do!!!


----------



## gerlewis (30 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Is it safe to use this aquarium without the top brace piece?

I really like the look of rimless tanks, and this one with rounded corners looks really good.

Ger


----------



## mattyc (30 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

the top and bottom had plastic strips on it but they didnt realy do anything, they came off verry easily. i much prefer the look of a rimless tank!

Thanks Matt


----------



## AdAndrews (30 Jun 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Looks Brilliant mate, i would dose 2ml of easy carbo, as i am doing the same with my 54litre, with perfect results.


----------



## mattyc (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

quick update, i have got my FE co2 setup running now and the hc has been growing a little the problem with the crypts seems to be improving with the heigher co2 levels the plants are putting out new leaves so they should look better soon!






Thanks Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Good to hear Matt!


----------



## mattyc (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

the tank has been going for two weeks now and i think i should put a quick update on, the crypts have recovered with the more stable co2 and ferteliser conditions. they have been putting out new growth and the HC is growing well. all the plants seem to be growing quite well and is starting to look more like i want the tank to.

well here are the picks
Before



After




Thanks for looking

Matt


----------



## blackwater (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Consider amount of plants in your tank, Do you have algae problem?
I would put more plant at back on the left likes tenellus or parvula to soften HC and taller plant.
Very nice lay out though!!


----------



## lljdma06 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

A bit soon to tell for sure, but with the stable CO2, ferts, and water changes, I think it'll be alright for now.  

Pretty layout.  I really like the crypts and the nana.  

What's your bubble rate?


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

This has come along nicely from when you first planted it out. Always like to see what others have done with similar sized tanks to me.


----------



## mattyc (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

my bubble rate is about 3 per seccond just enough to turn the drop checker lime green the plants are growing faster and faster i think it is because they are putting out more roots, i have changed my doasing slightley i now do

0.5 ml PNT+
1.0 ml PNT
0.5 ml easy-carbo

thanks for looking Matt


----------



## gerlewis (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

A quick Q matt:

"0.5 ml PNT+
1.0 ml PNT
0.5 ml easy-carbo"

Is this daily?

Also, I am using TPN+, should I also be using TPN?

Tanks looking good by the way

Ger


----------



## YzemaN (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

TPN+ is just regular TPN with added N and P, so you don't really need to add TPN (unless you like the extra cost). Tropica recommend 5ml per 50L each week for both products. I use the recommended dosage as I would EI, so dose 6ml TPN+ three times a week and do a 50% WC.
HC likes it's CO2 and looks best if kept trimmed so as soon as it has rooted properly and begun to send out runners you should give it the first trim. Any sign of deficiencies or stunted growth you up the CO2 and ferts!
Cracking scape btw. I love crypts


----------



## mattyc (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

i use the PNT and the PNT+ so i dont add too much P and N in the tank with only a few fish in there. i have a small bottle of PNT+ and a large bottle of PNT, i also do the wc every week, my doasage is every day. due to the water containing a lot of chlorine and heavy metals i have to use an RO filter then add back the minarals (which is the only way round i have found) and it works quite well!! 

Thanks Matt


----------



## RBT89 (6 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Great looking tank Matt.   

Where did you get your lighting unit from or did it come with the tank?

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## mattyc (6 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

Thnaks, the light came with the tank, it works well but will be a problem to find replacment bulbs for. it uses a 24W T4!?   

i have some updated picks to put on tonight!!

Thanks for looking Matt


----------



## mattyc (7 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*

ok time for a quick update, 

i have had a few small algae problems because the tank hasnt had the atention it needs all because i am moveing house.

all the plants are growing well the hc is filling out and it is looking good. 
most of the srimp have eggs under them and look verry healthy even after i gassed the tank with co2 and lost 6 of the harlequens (only got 3 now   )

got to move the tank this weekend have been putting it off for as long as i could but it needs to be done  

i need a new light the areas at the edges of the tank have had verry little growth i think this is because the bulb in the light is quite small and in the middle of the lamp unit. will have to see what i can find.

ok this is the latest pick, 






Thanks for looking Matt


----------



## Themuleous (7 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

Nice, really developing into a great scape 

Sam


----------



## mattyc (7 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

Thanks for your comment  , when i move the tank i will have more time to look after this so i can get this scape loking its best!!

Matt


----------



## TBRO (8 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

Cool first time I've looked at this one. I really like the contrast of English lawn and Costa Rican rain forest! The fish choice is really nice too. Regards - Tom


----------



## mattyc (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

I moved the tank to my new house on friday and it went with out any problems, i left all inhabiants in the tank and removed all but about 3 inches of water (which made it light enough to cary). only a slight disturbance to the AS and slight murkyness to the water until i refilled the tank to half way with old tank water and the rest of the way with fresh water. to make it more like a 50% water change. i then rescued the shrimp from my filter and modified my inlet to help stop them getting sucked up again. got some more fish from the shop (rasbora harlequins) after i gassed most of my last ones with co2  (which i am still a bit mad at myself for doing!!!). 

will get some picks of the tank where it is and post them up.

Thanks again for your nice comments and for looking.

Matt


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

looking really good matt and glad the move went ok. The HC has grwon really well. have you been trimming it yet?


----------



## mattyc (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

not trimed anything in he tank yet all the moving house just havnt had time, will be doing some tidying tonight to make this look a bit more presentable!!

Thanks again for looking Matt


----------



## Roy S (15 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

I have one of these systems, I've been impressed with it so far. Have you changed the light or left it as it is?
I'm still wondering wether to change mine but its very early days, and everything seems to be growing ok. 
I was thinking of upgrading to a pressurised CO2 system before changing the light though.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

looking good Matt.


----------



## mattyc (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

Thanks TDI i got some updated picks but have lost my connection cable in the move will put them on soon.  

The tank is quite good i dont have much of the system left now have changed the filter i will be changing the light and i dont use the stand anymore!!! 

the filter is a hang on type and the turn over is a bit low for a planted tank, the light is quite good but bulb is in the middle meaning the sides of the tank are quite a bit darker and some of the plants in my jungle   are suffering a bit with the lower light. 

i have an T5 on the way soon will be making some suspension brackets for it!! 

Thanks for looking Matt


----------



## lljdma06 (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

>



That is a very _low_ HC carpet.  Great job!  I bet that took forever to initially plant.  I like the use of crypts and their play on the wood as well.  Manzanita, correct?

llj


----------



## mattyc (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

The Crypy I used is Cryptocoryne undulata (Broad leaves) it has filled out a lot since that pick i realy need to find the cables so i can upload the picktures!!!!  

Thanks again for your nice comments.
Matt


----------



## mattyc (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge long awated update*

ok i have found the cable to connect my camara so i can now do my update!!

i have had a few small algae problems because of the move but other than that it is going well. i need to give some of the plants a tidy up some parts of them look a bit tatty!! but these are the latest picks (sorry about the bad photos my camara is my phone!!  )

















Thanks again for looking, any comments are welcome.

Matt


----------



## ScottYalloP (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

What fish are they? because im looking for tank mates for cherry shrimp.


----------



## mattyc (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

this pick is a bit better, 





Matt


----------



## mattyc (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

they are harlequins any fish that is small wont bother your cherries. if they wont fit in their mouth they shouldnt eat them!!  

Matt


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

looking good!
I would trim the HC back down otherwise it can block the light to the lower stems and they will rot, causing the whole lot to float up


----------



## mattyc (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

I will be doing a trim this week end i have finished my floor now so i have more time!! i want to replave the HC with something else low liying that will carpet and look good but not need the maintance of hc. does anyone have an idea of what i can use. 

Matt


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> I will be doing a trim this week end i have finished my floor now so i have more time!! i want to replave the HC with something else low liying that will carpet and look good but not need the maintance of hc. does anyone have an idea of what i can use.
> 
> Matt



hairgrass, marsilea,


----------



## mattyc (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

i like to hair grass, might try and mix the two you have said, and go for a bit of a swamp look   

Matt


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

looking great matt. i didn't read properly, but what's your dosing?.

i see a bit of GSA on your crypts leaves. a bit more po4 should sort that, or raise the lighting slightly and it should go. 

i Had it in autumn blush on a few anubias leaves, followed my own advice and they are now spotless again.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> looking great matt. i didn't read properly, but what's your dosing?.
> 
> i see a bit of GSA on your crypts leaves. a bit more po4 should sort that, or raise the lighting slightly and it should go.
> 
> i Had it in autumn blush on a few anubias leaves, followed my own advice and they are now spotless again.



raise the lighting?


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> raise the lighting?



yes. confusing. i mean make the light physically higher above the tank or switch of tubes.lower the intesity.

 I only have 1 x MH so i raise it. sorry, didn't explain myself


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, ok


----------



## mattyc (24 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

there is only one tube in the light so i cant reduce the intencity and the light is a bit cheep there isnt a option to hang it above tha tank   so it will have to stay like that for now it is only a 24w!!   i will be changing this soon to an arcadia unit suspended above the tank so it showes the wood better. i should have the light at the end of the week maby the begining of next week(depending on when i get payed). there is a bit of ramshorn algae in there too   but i am getting on top of it. 

I didnt even think i would get this far with the tank last time i just had a hair algae tank (was realy nice)   just not a troo planted tank!!!

I trimmed the HC today and i found where the tiny shrimplets live lol think they hate me now!!

I use PNT and TPN+ in the tank at 0.8ml PNT and 0.5 ml TPN+ (because i need to use up the TPN then just use the + stuff) i also put in 1ml of excell, this is daily. i want to get onto EI but i need to use up the stuff i have first!!

Thanks for your comments and advice.

Matt


----------



## mattyc (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge*

just put my tank on PFK and added a sneaky link to our website!!  

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/readers_tank.php?upload=3104


----------



## mattyc (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge New T5 Lighting*

a quick update, i have upgraded the light on the tank to an arcadia T5 unit which looks a little silly because it is 200mm to long so i have a Hagen Glo T5 light unit on order. i have had a big trim of the HC also which upset the baby shrimp hiding in there!!  

With ott lighting unit and packet of cookies on the side(aquarist food  ),





and just to compaire growth this is the tank when first planted, 




More picks to follow after the prune.


----------



## mattyc (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: Matts 60L Jungle Edge Big Trim!*

Just thaught i would add an update after a big trim i have just done on mainly the HC well here are the picks, 

HC



Fish looking like they do this all the time!!



crypts being cleaned



Shrimp



full tank shot




Here is a few picks of my other tank which is being replaced (when aquariums ltd make it)


----------



## mattyc (27 Sep 2009)

quick update, 














Thanks for looking,


----------



## chump54 (27 Sep 2009)

thats looking great. love the right hand side


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

So jealous!! Why can't I grow HC??? Crongrats on the tank, its look pretty good


----------



## flygja (7 Oct 2009)

Beautiful. I bet its easy to maintain as well?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Oct 2009)

I'm loving that Matt, the HC is awesome, good work.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Oct 2009)

Looks very nice Matt    I love the hatchetfish too - do you get any problems with them jumping ?

Tony


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2009)

Nice work, looking great 

Sam


----------



## mattyc (8 Oct 2009)

Thanks guys all the comments are apriciated   i have been having some algae probs but i put it down to unstable co2 which i have now sorted(the pipe to the deffuser came off every other day i then broke the deffuser putting it back on so i got a new better one and new pipe). i have had lots of fish jump out of the tank so i have put a peace of clear plastic on the top of the tank  so they cant get out!!  

It isnt too hard to maintaine because it is only a 60L but i do spend most of my saturdays on it water changing and tigying the plants


----------

